# Laguna Lathes



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows if Laguna has improved on their lathes? I know they have had quality,durability and service issues from reading reviews from other sites. Just curious?:blink:


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I would look and see what Grizzly has to offer before buying a Laguna lathe. Not really fond of Grizzly lathes. Except for color getting same China lathe, Grizzly little better on price and service. 

Grizzly have a new 18-47 lathe this year G0733, the dicontinued version had better review than Laguna's.

Grizzly G0632 looks like Jet 16-42 clone, with better price.

Nova 16-24 on sale much better lathe than Laguna.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm really not in the market for neither the Laguna nor a Grizzly.A friend was asking about the Laguna and I didn't have any new info. on the Laguna. My next purchase for a lathe will probably be the Nova DVR.I've owned the Nova 1624 and sold it (bad mistake). I now have the Delta 46-460 but I sure miss the swivel head on the Nova.Oh well? A change is on the horizon.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Laguna’s 16-43 same as Grizzly G0462: G0462 normally gets bad reviews either lathe works or spend lot of time fixing and replacing parts. Think will find same problems with Laguna’s 16-43.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=5751602&page=4&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=

Laguna’s 18-47 & old Grizzly same size had mixed reviews much better than 16-43 lathes. Laguna did have a lot of serious problems early on not sure if all bugs worked out. Grizzly G0733 new this year not sure what is different.

Laguna’s 20-42 same as Grizzly G0694

Laguna is offering free shipping on their lathe this month. Unless buying a Laguna 18-47 or 20-42 would stay away.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Why not Grizzly G0694*

Why would someone buy a Laguna 20-42 for $3195 when you could get the same exact lathe from Grizzly (G0694) for $2750? I've heard bad things about the Grizzly like not being able to tap out the spur from the headstock or to insert a vacume cup. I got a rod with mine, seems like it should go through. I don't necessarily like the idea of the set screws to hold the face plate on, but I may not use the face plate that much. I think the reason the set screws are there is because the machine has the ability to go forward and backward. The outboard threads are the same as inboard 
1 1/4" X 8tpi. This means you don't need a left hand thread adapter for your Barracuda4 chuck. Anyhow that is what I bought. 

The outboard tool rest is limited if you turn GIANT things. If you are going to turn Giant, no powermatic 3520 is going to be able to go Giant anyhow. So even with a DVR-XP if you turn the headstock 90 degrees you are still going to need an additional toolrest. Last time I checked the powermatic was $395 for theirs. I reckon I am partial to my Grizzly even though I haven't turned a single item on it yet. It probably has to do with the fact that I live in in Springfield, MO and if parts are needed that are just minutes away. You can get an Xp for $1912 plus $170 for the bed extension, $340 for the cast iron legs, plus $230 for the outboard toolrest. hmmm that equals $2662. List price on the Grizz is less that $100 dollars more. 

I look forward to reviewing the capability and confirming or denying any claims against My Grizz.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Just buy a Powermatic 3520B for $3995 and have a lathe with a good reputation and all the power you need. It is more money but their reputation is well deserved. I've had my 3520A for about 7 years now and don't think I'll ever need to upgrade.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Have a friend who has a Lugua and had nothing but problems with it, there made in Ilaly an had to get parts I have a powermatic and we both use it, an never had a problem with it


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

bugman1954 said:


> Why would someone buy a Laguna 20-42 for $3195 when you could get the same exact lathe from Grizzly (G0694) for $2750? I've heard bad things about the Grizzly like not being able to tap out the spur from the headstock or to insert a vacume cup. I got a rod with mine, seems like it should go through. I don't necessarily like the idea of the set screws to hold the face plate on, but I may not use the face plate that much. I think the reason the set screws are there is because the machine has the ability to go forward and backward. The outboard threads are the same as inboard
> 1 1/4" X 8tpi. This means you don't need a left hand thread adapter for your Barracuda4 chuck. Anyhow that is what I bought.
> 
> The outboard tool rest is limited if you turn GIANT things. If you are going to turn Giant, no powermatic 3520 is going to be able to go Giant anyhow. So even with a DVR-XP if you turn the headstock 90 degrees you are still going to need an additional toolrest. Last time I checked the powermatic was $395 for theirs. I reckon I am partial to my Grizzly even though I haven't turned a single item on it yet. It probably has to do with the fact that I live in in Springfield, MO and if parts are needed that are just minutes away. You can get an Xp for $1912 plus $170 for the bed extension, $340 for the cast iron legs, plus $230 for the outboard toolrest. hmmm that equals $2662. List price on the Grizz is less that $100 dollars more.
> ...


Look forward to your experience, have my eye on one.
How did you have this shipped, unloaded and installed?

I have a G1495, purchased in 2002, seen lots of use but turning mostly furniture parts. Never missed a beat. A little light for turning big bowls though.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

To get it off the trailer was just to have five neighbors come over and pull it off. We landed the pallet on two piano dolleys and pulled the lathe into the shop. I stuck two boards through the opening between the pallet and the lathe. We stacked boards under each end of the boards and pulled the pallet and the dolleys out from under the lathe. We then tipped the lathe back and forth taking one board out at a time from under the two boards until the lathe was on the floor. You really should have been there. 

I tryed turning a bowl today but the only blanks I had were some spalted hard maple. not a good choice for my first try. I grabbed the chainsaw and went out and cut some soft maple. Now I was having fun, with shavings going everwhere. I am looking forward to my continued education turning wood and getting some better tools. My Barracuda4 was shipped today and my Woodcut Bowl saver will be here Monday. I am still in need of an adapter for my 1 1/4" tool rest to the 3/4" Bowl saver post. Probably have my friend turn one on his metal lathe.


----------

